# Harford Bowmen shoot



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

dncx said:


> Sat 7/26 10:00AM SHOTGUN start . field round 14 target course ,shoot twice.


you got a street address for that place????? :embara:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Yep... :wink:


----------



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks Glu


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

This is one of the toughest courses in Maryland!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey boyz...Me and the Kid are coming. See ya'll in the morning.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Can't make Sat going to LAS anybody on Sun for TA


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Hey boyz...Me and the Kid are coming. See ya'll in the morning.


We heard ya the first time.. :chortle:

(Keep an eye on the 'kid.. he's tough.. :lol

I don't think I can do tomorrow, but.. I'll be at TA on Sunday.. I need to practice up for shooting corn.. :tongue:

Still dont' have my new release, so I'll probably suck but... :zip: :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

So?? How'd the 'Kid' shoot? :noidea:

Beautiful day for a shoot.. I did take a haul down to AAA this afternoon, shot the practice 80 for a while, then the front half of the course. Shot 20 down, about my average, which ain't bad with this Insatiable I'm shooting.. :lol:

Hope to make TA tomorrow.. It's in the cards.. :cheers: :tongue:


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

The Kid did not have a very good day at all!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

xpuncher said:


> The Kid did not have a very good day at all!


Ruh roh.. I been around him on one of those days.. it ain't pretty...


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ruh roh.. I been around him on one of those days.. it ain't pretty...


The only thing that I can say is Xpuncher and DNCX :boink::boink::deadhorse


----------

